# does anyone really think the pats "cheated"



## 308fan (Jan 21, 2015)

so what if the balls were deflated slightly....would that have made a difference...?


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 21, 2015)

That's the Pats. They also run in a tackle eligible with 2 seconds to spare on the game clock and quietly announce it to a suprised official. Then snap the ball and dial up their open receiver.
Film other teams practicing, ect..


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 21, 2015)

yes, but would not have changed the outcome


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 21, 2015)

They use everything to their advantage....everything.

They're willing to bend the rules...push the envelope...throw sand in the eyes of the opponent to try and win.

So they lose a draft pick and get fined....they're still playing and have a chance at a Superbowl.  Looks like it is working to me.


----------



## 308fan (Jan 21, 2015)

westcobbdog said:


> That's the Pats. They also run in a tackle eligible with 2 seconds to spare on the game clock and quietly announce it to a suprised official. Then snap the ball and dial up their open receiver.
> Film other teams practicing, ect..



those plays are legal and you know what i think its smart, they exploit the rule book to the Nth degree, so what?

by the way all teams cheat, some just get caught


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 21, 2015)

appears so.


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 21, 2015)

Question is : Did Brady know? Was he involved ?


----------



## Flash (Jan 21, 2015)

308fan said:


> those plays are legal and you know what i think its smart, they exploit the rule book to the Nth degree, so what?
> 
> by the way all teams cheat, some just get caught



 I read something about the player NOT going to the huddle and reporting to the official. The article suggested that there was supposed to be a "delay" for the defense to have time to figure out who is a receiver and who isn't. By the player coming in like he did the "delay" didn't happen so that would be against the intent of the rule.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 21, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> They use everything to their advantage....everything.
> 
> They're willing to bend the rules...push the envelope...throw sand in the eyes of the opponent to try and win.
> 
> So they lose a draft pick and get fined....they're still playing and have a chance at a Superbowl.  Looks like it is working to me.



Bingo.  They will do whatever it takes to win, and sometimes that might be slightly outside the rule book.  But, as CR pointed out, I don't think it had any real effect on the outcome.


----------



## oldenred (Jan 21, 2015)

Doesn't really matter. All balls in question were taken out and inflated to requirements at half time. Pats went on to score 28 unanswered points. Think this whole thing has been blown way out of proportion. The Colts had a horrible game that had nothing to do with the balls the Pats played with.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm surprised that most of you seem to not care?

No, its not a huge deal, but, the rules are the rules. They intentionally deflated all the footballs but one, after the ref approved them, to give themselves an advantage in the rain. Its as simple as that. To brush that over, is surprising to me? People are cheaters, or their not!!!

I'm not saying they should have to give up the win, or not go to the superbowl, but if I was the commish, I would make them ineligible for next years playoffs. I garuntee you that would stop them from CHEATING. What they did was blatant cheating, not just bending the rules, I don't care how minor or major you perceive the offense was.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 21, 2015)

Nope


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 21, 2015)

It doesn't surprise me. Actually nothing they do surprised me after spy gate.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 21, 2015)

So far it's just an accusation unless somebody has a link to an authoritative source stating unequivocally the balls were deflated.

And yes, I would put nothing past the Pats. Boston is a solid Democrat town and they are all cheaters.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 21, 2015)

It doesn't matter, the Seahawks are going to hit them so hard they themselves are going to be deflated.


----------



## NOYDB (Jan 21, 2015)

So the other team didn't use the same balls? Didn't get the same advantages? 

Don't understand the controversy. If there really is any.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 21, 2015)

NOYDB said:


> So the other team didn't use the same balls? Didn't get the same advantages?
> 
> Don't understand the controversy. If there really is any.



No they each get 12 footballs each. Only the patriots were deflated for gripping purposes.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 21, 2015)

NOYDB said:


> So the other team didn't use the same balls? Didn't get the same advantages?
> 
> Don't understand the controversy. If there really is any.



That's the same problem i'm having, Harry.
There are conflicting articles about the footballs provided. One says all the footballs are provided by the home team in the NFL and the other says each team brings/brought their own.
Either way, they were supposed to be weighed before game. Either the cold weather made the air condense and reduce psi  in them or they were messed with. 
I guess the big question is: Did they take the ball or balls back inside and measure pressure after the balls warmed back up to prove tampering?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 21, 2015)

All the footballs were checked and only the patriots were deflated. Below is the latest. 

Also for those of you that dont know, the whole thing started when brady was picked off just before the half. After picking him off, the db took the ball to his equipment mngr and said something was wrong with the ball. then the eq mngr went to the head coach and then the head coach complained and went to head ref. During halftime, they checked ALL The footballs and only the pats were underinflated.




http://m.espn.go.com/general/story?...id=209260929&mid=209260929&sid=1144&style=2"}


----------



## NOYDB (Jan 21, 2015)

Still don't understand. Each team get's it's own balls for each play? How do they supposedly keep track?


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Jan 21, 2015)

The Falcon's have apparently been using a totally flat ball for the past two seasons.....they garbled the instructions that the GM received from his inside guy!!!


----------



## shirttail (Jan 21, 2015)

A ref gets the ball after every play......... you'd think they would have noticed it.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 21, 2015)

NOYDB said:


> Still don't understand. Each team get's it's own balls for each play? How do they supposedly keep track?



Yes each team gets 12 footballs. They use their own for offense as well as kick offs. Speculation is one football was not underinflated to be used on any kickoffs.


----------



## SouthernAngler (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm certainly not a Pats fan and I think they should be held accountable but, guys, the AFC Championship I watched could have been won with Brady throwin' a watermelon.  Deflated balls don't account for terrible tackling


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 21, 2015)

How it started

http://www.foxsports.com/nfl/story/...ell-jackson-interception-deflated-ball-012015


----------



## 308fan (Jan 21, 2015)

I think all the balls were filled to full pressure at halftime so maybe that's why the patriots went out and exploded on offense in the second half, indy wouldve been better off the other way


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 21, 2015)

308fan said:


> I think all the balls were filled to full pressure at halftime so maybe that's why the patriots went out and exploded on offense in the second half, indy wouldve been better off the other way



Thats true!!! Lol


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 21, 2015)

Heck I wish the Falcons would do a little cheating


----------



## riprap (Jan 21, 2015)

I heard them talking about the "weight" of the football on radio. How do you weigh air? Doesn't a football "weigh" the same flat or with 100psi of air?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 21, 2015)

riprap said:


> I heard them talking about the "weight" of the football on radio. How do you weigh air? Doesn't a football "weigh" the same flat or with 100psi of air?



Actually gas does have some weight to it.


----------



## NOYDB (Jan 21, 2015)

OK, freely admit I don't know enough to offer an opinion. But first thought that came up is: Do they ever take their balls and go home?


----------



## tcward (Jan 21, 2015)

This is such a non-issue. Officials handle the ball after every play. Oh, by the way the reason they were under inflated was because of all of the "Spiking" in the end zone after all the Patriot touchdowns...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 21, 2015)

riprap said:


> I heard them talking about the "weight" of the football on radio. How do you weigh air? Doesn't a football "weigh" the same flat or with 100psi of air?



 NFL rules stipulate that footballs must be inflated between 12.5 and 13.5 pounds per square inch and weigh between 14 and 15 ounces.

Yes, i googled.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## riprap (Jan 21, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> NFL rules stipulate that footballs must be inflated between 12.5 and 13.5 pounds per square inch and weigh between 14 and 15 ounces.
> 
> Yes, i googled.



If that's the case, 2 psi could make a big  difference in the grip. 

The pats always seem to be in the middle of some kind of playoff controversy. I'm sure the ball helped them in this game, but it wasn't needed by a long shot. It may have helped in the past.

 Spy gate and the tuck rule have really helped them in a couple of super bowl wins.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 21, 2015)

pats defense was not affected


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 21, 2015)

Lest we forget... Hernandez...

Speaking of controversy...

Roll Tide...


----------



## Darien1 (Jan 21, 2015)

I think it was premeditated cheating.  To me, it doesn't matter that the Pats would have won anyway.  They cheated and they should forfeit.  There is no grey here it is black and white, right and wrong.  It makes me wonder how they got to the playoffs to start with.  Did they cheat in every game or just the important ones.  If I was a Pat's fan I would be very ashamed.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 21, 2015)

Didn't make any difference... when New England was scoring 40+ the colts didn't have the ball. What a bunch of crybabies....


----------



## 308fan (Jan 22, 2015)

Previous to this I was unaware there was a rule on psi .... personally I think,different qb's might prefer slightly different psi's


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 22, 2015)

Did they break a rule?  Yes.  Do I consider it cheating?  No.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 22, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> No they each get 12 footballs each. Only the patriots were deflated for gripping purposes.



Smart on their part


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 22, 2015)

NOYDB said:


> So the other team didn't use the same balls? Didn't get the same advantages?
> 
> Don't understand the controversy. If there really is any.



Yep


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2015)

They cheated, period. Don't matter to me whether it had any effect on the game or not.


----------



## biggdogg (Jan 22, 2015)

They broke the rules, yes. I can see a fine for Bilichek and the owners, but that's about it. It had no effect on the outcome whatsoever. The balls were checked at half time and replaced for the second half.

Now, I'm morally obligated to despise the Patriots (Dolphins fan here), but let's face it. If any other team in the NFL had deflated the balls, you would never have even heard about it.


----------



## 308fan (Jan 22, 2015)

I broke the rules.today, i admit I was speeding on 75


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 22, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> Did they break a rule?  Yes.  Do I consider it cheating?  No.



And there should be no recourse for breaking the rules?
Broke the rules, but that's not cheating...


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jan 22, 2015)

Perhaps the measuring device/ air gage use by the Patriots was out of tolerance and they were unaware of the issue. I bet the refs will bring their own gage to the pregame check up now. Sounds like a bunch of cry babies to me.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 22, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> And there should be no recourse for breaking the rules?
> Broke the rules, but that's not cheating...



Didn't say there shouldn't be any punishment.  The referees are there to enforce the rules just like any other rules.  You could call holding on every play.  If the refs don't call it, is it considered cheating?  If a player breaks any other rule and the refs don't call it, is it also considered cheating?  Players "break" rules on nearly every play of the game so that would mean everybody is "cheating".  The referees inspected the balls before the game and at half time.  They fixed the problem at half time.

The NFL has a rule and should also have a penalty for breaking said rule.  What is the punishment?  All the other rules violations have punishments (throw flag, 5 yard, 10 yard, 15 yard penalty, etc).  This should not be as difficult as they are making it.  

I saw the sport science of them breaking down the differences between a change in 2 psi on a ball.  "(Edit)  This was for throwing and catching the ball only.  (Edit)"  There is little to no effect.  I could see where running the ball would get a small advantage, but nothing substantial.  I think this is getting blown way out of proportion.


----------



## shirttail (Jan 22, 2015)

I think the NFL is liking all this hype before the big game........ not just a sports story but a big major headliner news story. Everybody is gonna pick a side now and watch the game to see how their side does............Go Pats.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 22, 2015)

shirttail said:


> I think the NFL is liking all this hype before the big game........ not just a sports story but a big major headliner news story. Everybody is gonna pick a side now and watch the game to see how their side does............Go Pats.



Exactly.  Just like all the other "bad' calls in the other playoff games.  They had to do something to overshadow the new college football playoff.  It is all about the "Shield".


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 23, 2015)

308fan said:


> those plays are legal and you know what i think its smart, they exploit the rule book to the Nth degree, so what?
> 
> by the way all teams cheat, some just get caught



the fsu of the nfl


----------



## Dub (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## north_ga fireman (Jan 23, 2015)

*They cheated*

Yes they cheated nor 1 or 2 balls but all but 2 were altered their win should be forfeited and the colts in the Super Bowl and I'm not a colts fan at all


----------



## weagle (Jan 23, 2015)

It's against the rules to hit the receivers more than 5 yards down field.  If you do it and you get caught it's 5 yds and an automatic first down.  If you do it and you don't get caught, it's not cheating.

No one who actually knows at little bit about football thinks that a few lbs less air pressure in a football is cheating.  Most of the folks who are stirred up about this didn't know if a football was blown up or stuffed.  

If I had to guess, they never calibrate the air pressure gauges, and the folks who know that Brady likes the ball a little soft, found a cheap gauge that registered on the high side.

If I was Brady I would have sworn that I grip the ball so tightly that it causes them to soften up as the game goes.


----------



## shirttail (Jan 23, 2015)

weagle said:


> If I was Brady I would have sworn that I grip the ball so tightly that it causes them to soften up as the game goes.




Kickers smash the ends of these balls all the time to soften them up. I'm sure ball boys do to.


----------



## riprap (Jan 23, 2015)

This will be handled in house and the ball boy will run stairs.


----------



## Gamegetter (Jan 24, 2015)

Did the pats cheat?  Yes.  

Would it have changed the outcome?  No.  

I'm not a big fan of cheating in general even though I know it happens in a lot of sports.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 24, 2015)

riprap said:


> This will be handled in house and the ball boy will run stairs.



To get his bonus check for not being caught until now.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 24, 2015)

You are asking the wrong question. Are the Patriots dishonorable scumbags would be a better question. Or better yet lets ask if Tom Brady is a Boldfaced liar.

The answer to both of those questions is a resounding yes.


----------



## The Longhunter (Jan 24, 2015)

weagle said:


> It's against the rules to hit the receivers more than 5 yards down field.  If you do it and you get caught it's 5 yds and an automatic first down.  If you do it and you don't get caught, it's not cheating.
> 
> No one who actually knows at little bit about football thinks that a few lbs less air pressure in a football is cheating.  Most of the folks who are stirred up about this didn't know if a football was blown up or stuffed.
> 
> ...




Alex Karras used to say that there was offensive holding by linemen on every play, if the refs wanted to call it.

Of course, he was a defensive lineman.

I always liked the NASCAR motto, "if you ain't cheating, you ain't trying."


----------



## NOYDB (Jan 24, 2015)

Anyone die?


----------



## bullgator (Jan 25, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> I'm surprised that most of you seem to not care?
> 
> No, its not a huge deal, but, the rules are the rules. They intentionally deflated all the footballs but one, after the ref approved them, to give themselves an advantage in the rain. Its as simple as that. To brush that over, is surprising to me? People are cheaters, or their not!!!
> 
> I'm not saying they should have to give up the win, or not go to the superbowl, but if I was the commish, I would make them ineligible for next years playoffs. I garuntee you that would stop them from CHEATING. What they did was blatant cheating, not just bending the rules, I don't care how minor or major you perceive the offense was.



Great post. 
A holding or interference call on the opposite side of the field may not have any effect on a play, but they still call it and replay the down. Justifying something because we think it didn't affect the outcome is crazy. They won the week before by 3 or 4 points......hmmm.
Does anyone think they would adjust the pressure without Brady's knowledge or approval?......really?
If they did this and spygate, what else are they doing and not been caught at.


----------



## oldenred (Jan 25, 2015)

The balls were not delfated after the officials checked them. The process that the Pats use to "personalize" their balls causes the balls to heat up. Once checked by the officials they start to cool down inside whih is what caused the "deflation". They did not break any rules and what they did was 100% legal. Nothing new to see here, move along and keep on hating! Go Pats!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 26, 2015)

oldenred said:


> The balls were not delfated after the officials checked them. The process that the Pats use to "personalize" their balls causes the balls to heat up. Once checked by the officials they start to cool down inside whih is what caused the "deflation". They did not break any rules and what they did was 100% legal. Nothing new to see here, move along and keep on hating! Go Pats!!!



This state has to hate.  

Their teams here suck. Pro and college


----------



## elfiii (Jan 26, 2015)

riprap said:


> This will be handled in house and the ball boy will run stairs.



It sure looks that way.

http://www.foxsports.com/nfl/story/...sing-on-patriots-locker-room-attendant-012615


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 27, 2015)

Much ado about nothing


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 27, 2015)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> Much ado about nothing



you sound like a fsu fan


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 27, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> you sound like a fsu fan



Them's fightin' words


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 27, 2015)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> Them's fightin' words


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 27, 2015)

FSU and Auburn cheat so why shouldn't the Pat's be able to??


----------



## Flash (Jan 27, 2015)

oldenred said:


> The balls were not delfated after the officials checked them. The process that the Pats use to "personalize" their balls causes the balls to heat up. Once checked by the officials they start to cool down inside whih is what caused the "deflation". They did not break any rules and what they did was 100% legal. Nothing new to see here, move along and keep on hating! Go Pats!!!



 Why did the equipment manager take them from the refs locker room to a bathroom AFTER they were checked????


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 27, 2015)

oldenred said:


> The balls were not delfated after the officials checked them. The process that the Pats use to "personalize" their balls causes the balls to heat up. Once checked by the officials they start to cool down inside whih is what caused the "deflation". They did not break any rules and what they did was 100% legal. Nothing new to see here, move along and keep on hating! Go Pats!!!



Still waiting to hear what the "personalization process" is and see if the same results are repeated.


----------



## oldenred (Jan 27, 2015)

Flash said:


> Why did the equipment manager take them from the refs locker room to a bathroom AFTER they were checked????




Probably for the same reason you enter a bathroom. Unless you have some proof he did something to the balls while in there?



rhbama3 said:


> Still waiting to hear what the "personalization process" is and see if the same results are repeated.



Unlikely that they will tell anyone what they do although i'm sure they will have to show it to the NFL.


----------



## Flash (Jan 27, 2015)

oldenred said:


> Probably for the same reason you enter a bathroom. Unless you have some proof he did something to the balls while in there?



 Can't say I've ever taken 11 or 12 footballs with me to the bathroom.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 28, 2015)

Flash said:


> Can't say I've ever taken 11 or 12 footballs with me to the bathroom.


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 28, 2015)

Flash said:


> Can't say I've ever taken 11 or 12 footballs with me to the bathroom.



This ^^^


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 28, 2015)

Flash said:


> Can't say I've ever taken 11 or 12 footballs with me to the bathroom.



Maybe he also likes to play R. Kelly music while in the bathroom with footballs?


----------



## Oldstick (Jan 28, 2015)

The confusing picture is starting to get clearer to me. Don't the refs handle the ball after every single play? And apparently nothing was suspected by them most of the first half.

So probably the Pats inflated the balls to close to the specified rules but just a tad short based on TB's preference and they probably have done this for years and probably other teams too.  And the pre-game checks by the refs were just a quick look feel test and maybe a dimensional measurement, "looks good".  And probably this has been going on for years too throughout the NFL.

Until one team decides to challenge the other teams ball.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 28, 2015)

Up there on Northeast USA turf is a hot bed of liberals where anything is easily possible that lacks honesty & truthfulness.  

In case you have not seen it, the demonstration below shows how DeflateGate can happen in only 40-seconds . . . 



http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/f...-soften-12-balls-40-seconds-article-1.2094280

*How easy is DeflateGate? News reporter shows that 12 footballs can be softened in just 40 seconds* 

After a report that a Patriot assistant took game balls into a bathroom, we tested whether they could all be deflated in 90 seconds. They can be.

Tuesday, January 27, 2015, 9:58 PM


----------



## hayseed_theology (Feb 1, 2015)

Back to this thread, the Patriots again proved that the "whatever it takes to win (even if it's outside the rules) mentality" pays off in the NFL.

Until the league punches them in the throat with a real penalty, they will keep it up.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm sure most of who think they cheated are ga fans.   If the coach doesn't attend church, and a team dominates and wins multiple championships, then by God, that team must of cheated. 

Just because all teams in this crap state suck doesn't mean great teams in other states cheat.  Good Grief


----------



## birddog52 (Feb 2, 2015)

Best team won kinda dumb throw a pass on 3 yard line when you got a running back that could run over folks took average 2 to take him down. But the packers should have been there blew a 16 point lead got to playing to conservative  didn,t make 1st downs and control the ball. ( alot folks don,t like the patriots but they are a tough team to beat day in and out)


----------



## riprap (Feb 2, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Just because all teams in this crap state suck doesn't mean great teams in other states cheat.  Good Grief



You're comparing the great state of Georgia to alabama. The alabama where the HOA requires you to have at least 27 vehicles on your property.


----------



## chocolate dog (Feb 2, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I'm sure most of who think they cheated are ga fans.   If the coach doesn't attend church, and a team dominates and wins multiple championships, then by God, that team must of cheated.
> 
> Just because all teams in this crap state suck doesn't mean great teams in other states cheat.  Good Grief



One time I actually agree with you 100%!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Feb 2, 2015)

The rear tires on my truck had only 30lbs of pressure when checked today while the fronts had 35. They were all supposed to be the same and I'm sure they were at one time..... somebody is trying to ruin my tires.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Feb 3, 2015)

riprap said:


> You're comparing the great state of Georgia to alabama. The alabama where the HOA requires you to have at least 27 vehicles on your property.



I wonder why Saint Saban spends so much time in Georgia if it sucks so bad?


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 3, 2015)

Because he gets PAID alot to coach in Bama, butnhe comes to Ga to get away from the all the in breds.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 3, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> I wonder why Saint Saban spends so much time in Georgia if it sucks so bad?



I have a question, if your kid in school makes a 70 on a test, and the kid next to them uses answers written on their hands and makes 80 but the kid that used the answers wriitne on their hands didn't get caught, is that kid a cheater?  did they cheat on the test, or is it only cheating if they get caught?


----------



## alaustin1865 (Feb 3, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> I have a question, if your kid in school makes a 70 on a test, and the kid next to them uses answers written on their hands and makes 80 but the kid that used the answers wriitne on their hands didn't get caught, is that kid a cheater?  did they cheat on the test, or is it only cheating if they get caught?



I would consider that cheating, but the kid who cheated has to live with it.  My kid would have to live with me and that 70 he made on the test.  If my kid was the one who cheated and made an 80, he would have even more problems.  1st problem would be cheating.  2nd problem would be cheating and making an 80.  If he is going to cheat, he better make sure he makes higher than an 80.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 3, 2015)

So then what the Pats did was not cheating according to you.  why is it any different.  they didn't get caught, and neither did the kid that cheated in school.

explain to me how the 2 situations are different.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Feb 3, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> So then what the Pats did was not cheating according to you.  why is it any different.  they didn't get caught, and neither did the kid that cheated in school.
> 
> explain to me how the 2 situations are different.



Because I don't think they blatantly broke the rules.  We are now hearing reports that only 1 ball was at 10.5 PSI and the majority of the balls were within a couple ticks of 12.5 PSI (which is the low end of the spectrum).  If Tom Brady likes the balls at 12.5 PSI and they are confirmed to be 12.5 before the game, do you think it is possible that the balls deflate a little bit during the game?  Especially in a game that is very cold and raining.  I still think the whole "Deflategate" was overblown.  The Pats still won 45-7.  There has also been no confirmed reports that the NFL has found anybody tampering with the balls to cause specific deflation of the balls.  

It is just my opinion that I don't think they cheated by definition.  If somebody comes up with something more definitive to show me that they indeed cheated, I will be the first to admit I am wrong.  

If you would like to use your analogy of grade school kids, I think this would be a better example of what happened.  Say a class of school kids takes a test and everybody fails but one kid.  The one kid makes a 95.  Not quite a perfect score, but the rest of the kids didn't come close.  It would be logical for the teacher to think the kid may have cheated.  In order to determine whether or not the kid cheated, the teacher gives a similar, but slightly different test to the kid.  The test is administered with only the teacher and the kid in the classroom.  The kid then makes a 99.  The teacher still has not been able to confirm the kid cheated and the kid did better the 2nd time.

My example above is exactly how I think it went down.  The balls were discovered at half time to be less than the required amount, but again, most were within a couple ticks of the required amount.  At the time, the score was 17-7.  They changed balls so that all of them were within the proper parameters and in order to see if anything would change the ultimate outcome.  The Pats win the 2nd half 28-0.  Still nobody has proved that the Pats blatantly deflated balls and therefore cheated.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 3, 2015)

But then the balls were taken to the restroom after half time inspection.  i don't think it would have mattered in the outcome, but to even think Brady and the pats were "clueless" is funny.  Why was the balls the pats using the only ones affected by the weather?  

and I think the many videos and pictures of the Commish hanging out with and even going to the Pats owners home kinda makes me speculate as to just how well the incident was really investigated.  Even you should think it looks a little suspicious.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Feb 3, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> But then the balls were taken to the restroom after half time inspection.  i don't think it would have mattered in the outcome, but to even think Brady and the pats were "clueless" is funny.  Why was the balls the pats using the only ones affected by the weather?
> 
> and I think the many videos and pictures of the Commish hanging out with and even going to the Pats owners home kinda makes me speculate as to just how well the incident was really investigated.  Even you should think it looks a little suspicious.



I thought the balls in question were taken to the bathroom between the time the official inspected them and the opening kickoff?  I have heard multiple reports on why the officials were going to inspect the balls at half time.  They were tipped off by other teams about balls being underinflated (the Ravens).  The Colts noticed the last time they played the Patriots.  Either way, it is my understanding that the balls were corrected at half time and the ones used in the 2nd half were the proper inflation through the entire 2nd half.  

I just don't see Tom Brady chancing his legacy over intentionally deflating balls.  He is a smart guy and knows it would come back directly on him.  I just don't see him doing it.  Again, I could be wrong and would fully admit it if more evidence comes out to the contrary.  

Were the Colts balls inspected by anyone after the initial test? I haven't heard a report that has said they were or they weren't.  I just think the media comes up with things and some stick and some don't.  I think it is just as likely that the league does stuff like this so people (not just football fans) talk about the NFL.  The story was all anybody talked about the week before the Big Game.  It seems more suspicious to me about the media than the Kraft/Goodell relationship.  Goodell does work for the owners.  He does not work for anybody else.  I am sure he pals around with most of the owners.  If the rest of the owners thought he was showing preferential treatment to the Pats or Kraft, don't you think they would get rid of Goodell?


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 3, 2015)

whatever man.  My bad, we all know the Pats are squeaky clean.  Maybe they could get Jameis Winston to play for em.  He seems pretty good at "getting away with cheating".


----------



## GTHunter007 (Feb 6, 2015)

I will toos my hat into this...
1 question, now that they have released that 1 ball was 2 lbs low and the rest just a touch out but all over the place...Who thinks the Pats, Belichick and Brady, if they were in it to cheat and have a specific number to inflate the balls, would NOT have all 12 at the same PSI?  If this was intentional to suit Brady's liking, all 12 balls would have been EXACTLY the same PSI or within spitting distance of one another.


----------



## Flash (Feb 6, 2015)

The low ball was for the red zone


----------



## GA native (Feb 9, 2015)

"deflategate"
Pro football is going the way of pro wrastlin.

The Pats don't need to cheat. Seahawks will tell you that.


----------

